# How to overclock this processor???



## Abhii1902 (Sep 27, 2012)

How to overclock Amd sempron 145 Processor 
My system configuration are as follows:
Amd sempron 145 Processor 
ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard 
Corsair XMS3 4 GB RAM (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9) 
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Internal Hard drive 
Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive 
LG 15.6 inch LED - E1642C Monitor 
Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply 
COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RKN1-GP ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------

